# Before and after, 40 lbs lost.



## kodi

I've been up and down for ages, I'll lose I'll gain etc, vicious circles. However these before and after are 6 weeks progress....:) what do u think? I still have a lot to lose about 3 stone but I'm going the right way!

Before

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/IMG_1339.jpghttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/38efed90.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/IMG_1342.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/619c289e.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/IMG_1344.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/e0c8f85f.jpg

X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done! huge change :)


----------



## Fabby

Really good change! What have you done to help loose the weight? Youve done really well! How much have you lost already? X


----------



## kodi

Thanks girls:) I've been doing 30 day shred and high impacet aerobics before that. Also eating 6 smaller portions a day no heavy carbs after 5 etc. Since having LO I've lost a total of 6 stone but these are sorta both in-between photos. X I wouldn't of dared take a pic at 16/17 odd stone lol x


----------



## CountingDown

well done you look fab!


----------



## Fabby

You really do look fab! Would you mind me asking what you weigh now? What types of meals have you been eating? What exercises do you do in the 30 day shred? Sorry for all the questions but I just think you look fab and would love your advice x


----------



## Fabby

Sorry, and what did you weigh on the before pics?


----------



## kodi

Ahh thank you:) I weigh 153 now... although I should be less but I'm gaining loads of muscle from the workouts. :)

The shred is a 20 min workout, it's circuit training so you start off doing 3 mins strength,2 mins cardio,1 min abs, then repeat, and there is 3 different levels, I'm only on level 1, but building up to level2 soon as even level 1 is pretty tough!!!

Have you got myfitnesspal? It's an app on iPhone if you have one. That's great for keeping me motivated. Oh I also don't eat above 1200 cals a day and my workouts see me losing around200 cals a day. X


----------



## kodi

On the before pics I was roughly 180 xx


----------



## Fabby

Your doing amazing. I currently weigh 12st 6. Want be 9st 10. What's a typical day look like with the meals you have then? X


----------



## kodi

An average day

Breakfast;
1 slice wholemeal toast with wither beans or tuna, no butter no sauces.
Lunch; salad with either chicken or tuna, no sauces again or just a tin of tuna.
Dinner; fruit salad, or lean meat/fish with some steamed veg.

Snacks I snack on are peanuts dried fruit. However I never have alot of snacks. Xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Well done you look fab!!


----------



## waitandsee

you look great!


----------



## Squidge

Can definitely see a change. Well done :)


----------



## Hope39

You look wicked, i am on a big mission to lose weight at the minute

I joined weightwatchers last week and lost 5lb in my first week. 

I have also started the 30 day shred this week

I use to go on the treadmill too, i tried to do it 3 times a week but have upped it to everyday before work and then i will have sat n sundays off but its getting quite addictive so i may just do it every day n get rid of my flab


----------



## sept2010

Lookin good.. Am i right in thinkin u lost 40lbs in 6 weeks?


----------



## NickyT75

Oh wow!! you look amazing! well done hunni :yipee: xx


----------



## Chiclets

I can see a big difference. Well done!



> Lookin good.. Am i right in thinkin u lost 40lbs in 6 weeks?

I was wondering the same thing. That is fast if so!


----------



## kodi

Yep 6 weeks of sheer dedication! Thank u all x x


----------



## SugarFairy

You look fab! Well done. That is dedication x


----------



## Chiclets

I would love to lose 40lbs in 6 weeks but I fear I'd gain it back. My body likes to yoyo too much. :( I'm hoping to lose 10lbs in 6 weeks. lol 

Well done to you!


----------



## Shabutie

Well done you look AMAZING.


----------



## Raven24

You look great well done.xx


----------



## kodi

Thank you everyone. Onward and upwards now. It's hard now x


----------



## filipenko32

Wow that's an amazing transformation in the time frame!! Congratulations!


----------



## Vixie

You look great, bum looks fab! :) x


----------



## Claudia83

AMAZING change! Go Girl!!! That is awesome! I am trying to get motivated to lose weight! I need to lose 60lbs in the next 16 months when we will be TTC for #2. You look so good! :) Congrats!


----------



## charliea85

wow good achievement you look fab!


----------



## filipenko32

I got the 30 day shred DVD and some pink dumbbells and I've lost 5.5 lbs in 9 days alongside very healthy eating!! Feel loads better! Just want to ask though, when did you move to level 2? I'm still finding level 1 hard going, but much better than at first. X x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

10 days on each level of 30 day shred


----------



## blueskai

You look amazing, well done!! 

xo


----------

